# Gordo's turtle pond



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2007)

By popular demand, here is how i built my turt pond.

Chose the site






cleared it and leveled the base where the bessa blocks would go





Layed in the blocks, it is 8x8x3 blocks, 





layed the 2nd row





I didn't photograph this but i reiforced it with 3-4ft long stakes of reo and then core filled with dirt and compacted it nice and tight. don't bother in filling it if you are not going to do this.

Put the liner in





and put the last layer of blocks in





Finally we put some capping stones on and planted it resulting in this





Took me 2 solid days of work and about $3-400 i didn't pay for the reo so that would be extra. Total size is 3x3x1m and i would suggest checking with your pool authority on the regulations of something this size before starting it.


----------



## bitey (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome job !!


----------



## mblissett (Oct 16, 2007)

that is soooooo cool 

I hope its not copyrighted  I need to pinch the idea - perfect for people who are renting - no holes to dig YAY

Matt


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 17, 2007)

It is the only type of pond that should be built in thr tropical areas i recon. There is no way a toad could get inside that pond and lay it's stinkingload.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 17, 2007)

Love the toilet

heres pics of my $40 turtle pond


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks nice. If only I had my own house... It would be more like a zoo!


----------



## expansa1 (Oct 17, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> It is the only type of pond that should be built in thr tropical areas i recon. There is no way a toad could get inside that pond and lay it's stinkingload.



Just for the record, large adult Cane Toads can jump up to 600mm high.
We had to do a lot of research when we moved our turtles into sunny Qld and spent weeks and lots of Cane Toads testing the theory.


----------



## expansa1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Love the toilet
> 
> heres pics of my $40 turtle pond



I'd keep an eye on the turtles plastron after continual sliding into the water and climbing out over the sides of the pond covered with abrasive pebbles. Could lead to permanent scarring or worse!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 17, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> I'd kep an eye on the turtles plastron after continual sliding into the water and climbing out over the sides of the pond covered with abrasive pebbles. Could lead to permanent scarring or worse!



They are actually quite smooth as i polished them back before the pond went in, (did bit of research) they also tend to use the rock steps i made for them as well.

What other reptiles are compatible with the turtles I intend extending the enclosure?


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 17, 2007)

looks great


----------



## expansa1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> They are actually quite smooth as i polished them back before the pond went in, (did bit of research) they also tend to use the rock steps i made for them as well.
> 
> What other reptiles are compatible with the turtles I intend extending the enclosure?



I have seen Blue-tongued lizards and Bearded Dragon's kept in the same enclosure with a turtle pond. All seemed to get along fine. Water dragons aren't usually a good option as they are very 'movement orientated' and will eat or sometimes bite anything that moves. That would be a problem if your turtles lay eggs and they hatch during the day.

Other than that, water skinks would be good.

How do you go about smoothing rocks that are stuck on the surface of a fibreglass pond?


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 17, 2007)

if you have the room you can house other turtles, eastern waterdragons and mertons water monitors can all be housed together if you have a decent enough enclosure/pond iv also seen mitchells water monitors housed with turtles here at the perth zoo


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 17, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> I have seen Blue-tongued lizards and Bearded Dragon's kept in the same enclosure with a turtle pond. All seemed to get along fine. Water dragons aren't usually a good option as they are very 'movement orientated' and will eat or sometimes bite anything that moves. That would be a problem if your turtles lay eggs and they hatch during the day.
> 
> Other than that, water skinks would be good.
> 
> How do you go about smoothing rocks that are stuck on the surface of a fibreglass pond?



With an abrasive and elbow grease, same as you use for lapidary.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 31, 2007)

Well Gordo got me motivated no end, after the little turtle pond decided to go a bit bigger,
2 Days and around $400 so far not including booze.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks Brilliant Ink!

Only thing i'd change is all the exotic fish and plants to some pretty, witty and gay natives :lol: but that looks great good work!

Next thing i think i'm going to do is put some underwater up lights into my pond, i recon that would look trouse!


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 31, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> That looks Brilliant Ink!
> 
> Only thing i'd change is all the exotic fish and plants to some pretty, witty and gay natives :lol: but that looks great good work!
> 
> Next thing i think i'm going to do is put some underwater up lights into my pond, i recon that would look trouse!




The exotics are going to end up as food


----------



## rekauq (Nov 1, 2007)

All three ponds look fantastic! I haven't even got my tank sorted, and already you've got me motivated for the pond upgrade.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 1, 2007)

My nex pond poject I want to put yabbies in it anyone here done a yabbie pond? looking for tips


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely love it Gordo.. well done.. and money well spent..
Reckon i shood make myself one of those.. 
Looks awesome..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 1, 2007)

there pimpin ponds u people got right there


----------



## kingdan (Nov 4, 2007)

here is mine , complete with waterfall, river and trout.

























its good to be king.
at least till someone takes ya crown.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 4, 2007)

Kingdan, you ripped it!! 
That looks sick!!!


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

Excellent ponds guys, but I really like the simplicity of your waruikazi, excellent work.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm jealous, I can't wait till i own my own house to do up the yard like that


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Nov 4, 2007)

Kingdan, that is mad!!!
Do you keep any reps. In there?
Cheers


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 28, 2007)

Pond part 2
ran out of funds to finish part 2 today but getting there


----------



## dezza09 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Inkslinger,

Be careful with Yabbies, they live in alot of dams and burrow into the dam walls causing them to leak, I'd hate to see them cut through that black plastic, although if you only let them grow to a certain size it shouldn't really be a problem,

Awesome Ponds guys, makes me wish I owned instead of renting.


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 28, 2007)

Have double lined it and intended to do the pvc pipe thing


----------



## norris (Nov 28, 2007)

Some jabbies dont burrow, I have some in my fishpond, the only problem is they eat the plants.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 28, 2007)

they look good, what if the turles are scratching round the bottom and rips the pond liner. 
isnt it only plastic?


----------



## Ristof (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a 3mx2mx35-45cm pond for my two turtles
They love it out there and they seemed to love my water plants even more.
They ate all of them down to stumps so they do still grow but not many of them reach the surface.
I then decided to plant them in big black pots (at the moment I only have top to shallow plants so the follage is out of the water) and hopefully will try this idea with water lillies to see if it will work. 
The plants have been in there for two weeks now and no damage or lost limbs as yet
Fingers crossed

Your ponds look great and clear, mine is green - can't wait to have the money to buy a pressure filter with a UV light to get it clear again


----------



## Ristof (Nov 28, 2007)

The liner I got was a few mm thick
IT has been in for about 18 months now and no leaks or holes and the pond they were in before this one they didn't put a hole in


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 28, 2007)

How do people keep their ponds clean?? Do you have any filters installed??? Do you use chlorine etc?? Or do you drop the water and re-fill??? Or do you just let the pond go brown and green??


----------



## Ristof (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics of my pond
With water retrictions I can't empty any of the pond so I am hoping when I get the money to put in a pressure filter with a UV steriliser in it.

Until then it will stay green


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 28, 2007)

I just have a 1200 litre pump and use the plants and fish to keep it clear I dont want a pond that looks like a spring rather a more natural one


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't use any filters, just a pump to keep the water moving and lots of plants and fish. If you get tadpoles in ur pond you will never beable to keep it clear.


----------

